# Here's a few pictures I have made



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello,

Just a few items I have made. 

This is my first time putting photos on the thread, so I hope they work.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry, pictures are big!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Sorry, pictures are big!


 :lol: 
Easier to see the patterns, those are so pretty, I want them in baby size. lol.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice work - thanks for sharing them


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

so very sweet


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Love them specially the first pink one.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank You all.

These are only a couple from the millions of things I have made.

I have done these in baby sizes too!


----------



## emkay (Jul 7, 2011)

Really love the little outfits   I have been looking for some cute dolls outfits..do you have a link for the patterns please :?:


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Oh what cute sets you have made! The lavender and red and white are my favorites. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a few items I have made.
> 
> This is my first time putting photos on the thread, so I hope they work.


They are all very cute and you did a good job of posting the pictures. How big is the doll?


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

AWW!! So cute, you've been very busy, they are just lovely! Thanks for sharing! Did the pattern come from a book or is there a link....or are you really super clever and worked out your own patterns? I'm amazed at the talent here on KP!


----------



## katiebaby (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi. I am a new member and I just love your doll outfits. I would love to get the pattern. What size do they fit?
Thanks so much.

Muriel


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

like!


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

wow those are so pretty you did a great job


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Very sweet patterns. Would these garments fit a Newborn size baby??


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Precious little outfits. Love the yarn choices and colors.You have the best dressed dolls in town..


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> Very sweet patterns. Would these garments fit a Newborn size baby??


Lovely for preemies thought arent they.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Sorry, pictures are big!


Love them big .... I can see everything thanks.

They are all great.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are all so gorgeous. I love the lilac outfit. x


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, pictures are big!
> ...


Hi,

Yes, your right, at least you can see them all.

I have made baby sizes before. These can fit preemie babies too, depending on the size of baby.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

elsienicholls said:


> Very nice work - thanks for sharing them


Thank You and your welcome.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> so very sweet


Thank You and love your profile pic.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Love them specially the first pink one.


Thanks and I loved the pink one too!

I could have a million favourites, but no room to keep or display. So I make for family and friends and sell some too!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

emkay said:


> Really love the little outfits   I have been looking for some cute dolls outfits..do you have a link for the patterns please :?:


Hi,

Some of these are made from a pattern book. More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies (BK27) by Vicki Moodie. Craft Moods Publication.

Others I have made up myself, but I am no pattern writer!

If you search for Vicki Moodie I am sure you will find the book.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> Oh what cute sets you have made! The lavender and red and white are my favorites. Thanks for sharing.


Your welcome. Glad you liked.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Hi, Thank You and this is a Baby Born. About 17 inches tall.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

joyjoyw said:


> AWW!! So cute, you've been very busy, they are just lovely! Thanks for sharing! Did the pattern come from a book or is there a link....or are you really super clever and worked out your own patterns? I'm amazed at the talent here on KP!


Hi,

See reply up page for pattern book, but I also make my own, but I can not write patterns!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

katiebaby said:


> Hi. I am a new member and I just love your doll outfits. I would love to get the pattern. What size do they fit?
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Muriel


Hi Muriel,

Thank You. I have posted up above about the pattern book and I also do my own. This is a Baby Born doll, 17 inches tall.

Love your profile photo. That is on my to-do-list. Have the pattern, but no much lucky with fabrics yet.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> like!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> wow those are so pretty you did a great job


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> Very sweet patterns. Would these garments fit a Newborn size baby??


Hi,

Thank You. Yes, I have had some fit newborn, but depends on the size of the baby.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Precious little outfits. Love the yarn choices and colors.You have the best dressed dolls in town..


Thank You. These outfits are getting enjoyed by other little girls now! I just would not have the room!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

NannyMon said:


> Homeshppr said:
> 
> 
> > Very sweet patterns. Would these garments fit a Newborn size baby??
> ...


Thank You.

These can fit dolls, reborns or preemies (depending on baby size).

Agree about picture size. When I first saw them, I thought "Oh my", but at least you can see.

A friend had a preemie and even this size was too big for a long time!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

missmolly said:


> They are all so gorgeous. I love the lilac outfit. x


Thank You. Yes, I love this colour too.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

they are so beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

jbagnall said:


> they are so beautiful :thumbup:


Thank You


----------



## SusieQ3 (Aug 10, 2011)

I love all these little clothes!!! Do you sell the patterns? x


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

SusieQ3 said:


> I love all these little clothes!!! Do you sell the patterns? x


Hello,

Thank You and sorry, I don't sell patterns.

Some made from patterns replied and names in another response on thread, others are my own patterns.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They're all so lovely, thanx for sharing.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

clippedwings said:


> Adorable


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Leonora said:


> They're all so lovely, thanx for sharing.


Thank You. Love your profile picture.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

All are beautiful.


----------



## amiee (Apr 22, 2011)

Gorgeous patterns. May I add my request to the crowd for a link to the patterns.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

They are very pretty!


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

would love those patterns....my great niece is visiting with "Ava" and "Ava" needs some new clothes! Thanks


----------



## maggss (May 2, 2011)

So lovely, Maggs


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute as can be! Would have trouble picking a favorite!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

babybop said:


> All are beautiful.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

amiee said:


> Gorgeous patterns. May I add my request to the crowd for a link to the patterns.


Hi,

I really should look into writing patterns! LOL

The book I used for some was;
More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies (BK27) by Vicki Moodie. Craft Moods Publication.

and some are my design. Sorry I don't have patterns.

Do an internet search for the title of book and see if you can find one.

Happy Knitting


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

beverlyl said:


> They are very pretty!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

susanstr said:


> would love those patterns....my great niece is visiting with "Ava" and "Ava" needs some new clothes! Thanks


Hi,
Thank You.

Check reply a couple up the page of book used, but others are my design.

Happy Knitting


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

maggss said:


> So lovely, Maggs


Thank You Maggs


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Cute as can be! Would have trouble picking a favorite!


Thank You. I gave up on having favourites. Would love to keep all, but that would be impossible!


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Such cute outfits and great colors!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting all those beutiful pictures! At first I only looked at them as preemie clothes modeled on dolls! Guess I should pay more attention to doll patterns as sources for preemies! Love every one of them. Your knitting and color selections are wonderful. They put a smile on my face!


----------



## margaret graham (Jul 4, 2011)

these are just beautiful.


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Such delightful patterns! I am sure there are some very happy dolls and delighted "mamas" as well


----------



## margaret graham (Jul 4, 2011)

these are just beautiful.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a few items I have made.
> 
> This is my first time putting photos on the thread, so I hope they work.


They look great!! What pattern are you using? It's darling!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

My dear, your work is beautiful. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you really made "millions"?????? LOL

Do you knit for charity? These are all beautiful. I can think of so many mothers who would cherish receiving a set for their own child. 

Blessings...

MaryAnn


----------



## mishalewandowski (Apr 28, 2011)

Real cute sets-luckey babies.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Sorry, pictures are big!


Love the bigger pictures. Makes it easier to see the item and the pattern. Thank you for posting. They are beautiful!!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I like the larger pictures you can see them better. They are all beautiful. I love the lavender one. Happy knitting/crocheting.


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

very nice patterns.Do you have the web site.As I love making doll clothes too


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Thank You all.
> 
> These are only a couple from the millions of things I have made.
> 
> I have done these in baby sizes too!


Beautiful!


----------



## Granny G (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice work!! Welcome to picture sharing :thumbup:


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Those outifts are adorable!I was just thinking about making my granddaughters, who are 6 and 7, hats for winter. Those are adorable. How many stitches would you start off with for the larger size? Is there a pattern I could follow to fit them? 
Pat


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

These are so pretty, and it would be a lucky baby to get any of them.

Angel


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

very cute, nice work.....
Thanks for sharing with us

Chrisboldo
Central TX


----------



## Dentalknitter (May 27, 2011)

Absolutely darling! You can see the love you put into these. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

You do lovely work!
Johnna


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am in awe of the work you have done on these beautiful things. Like the rest where can I get the patterns for babies. I love them all. God Bless you.


Carolynjune


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

They are the cutest things. What do you do with them...Sell them?


----------



## puppi (Mar 29, 2011)

I love the work you have completed. Is there anyway I can get the patterns for these doll clothes. I would love to make these for my two adorable granddaughters. I live in Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario, Canada.

Thank you.

Puppi


----------



## brendaf1964 (Jan 24, 2011)

so very sweet!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Sorry, pictures are big!


The bigger, the better! Remember, a lot of us are old and can't see very well! LOVE all your work. Just the CUTEST!!!

I have a question... When you do the neckline, cuffs, etc. in the fluffy yarn, are you just using the exact same garter stitch in the pattern as when you don't use the fluffy yarn? Do you do anything different with the pattern when you use the fluffy yarn as TRIM?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh my, what adorable outfits. Really nice work. Love the coral girl set.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your baby doll sets are so pretty!!! Such lovely colors and patterns!!! Your technique is superbulous!!!! Thank you for sharing your beautiful creations with us!!!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

very very cute, you do lovely work 

thanks for the pics 

diana


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

I am speachless. Everyone of those are so adorable.It almost makes me wish I was a little girl again.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

They are all so sweet, I just love looking at the larger pictures, well, most any of them, yours were very easy to see details. I can't see the tiny pictures and feel like I am missing something.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are beautiful! Especially the purple one! Great job.

JanetLee


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the sets. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > They're all so lovely, thanx for sharing.
> ...


Thank you, it was an outfit that I knit and sold on eBay a few months ago. My model was my Sophia doll.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are so beautiful, so cute, so darling. I love them all, especially the pink set and the blue set with the varigated trim. Great job.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## wyobttrfly (May 5, 2011)

these are delightful!! good work!!


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Every outfit is so lovely.love them all


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i love all of them what wonderful work you do, the pink & blue twins ones are my fav!


----------



## Sophie5 (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful work, wish I had the time to make it all....


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Your outfits are just gorgeous! You do beautiful work. I hope that you will show us more of what you have made. Thank you for the name of the book for the patterns.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> Your outfits are just gorgeous! You do beautiful work. I hope that you will show us more of what you have made. Thank you for the name of the book for the patterns.


What is the name of the book for the patterns? I didn't get that post.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Very cute outfits. You make such cute things. I hope some little girl out there loves them.


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Amazing your work is out of this world i could gaze all day in wonder at it. happydays,


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Amazing your work is out of this world i could gaze all day in wonder at it. happydays,


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Love them hope you can share the patterns!!!!!


----------



## emkay (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for your reply and I will look for Vicki Moodies book.
You are very talented, I have never been brave enough to make up patterns cause I hate pulling anything undone :thumbdown:


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

DianePW said:


> Such cute outfits and great colors!


Thank You


----------



## kim_collar (Apr 19, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> Thank you so much for posting all those beutiful pictures! At first I only looked at them as preemie clothes modeled on dolls! Guess I should pay more attention to doll patterns as sources for preemies! Love every one of them. Your knitting and color selections are wonderful. They put a smile on my face!


Thank You. Glad they made you smile!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

margaret graham said:


> these are just beautiful.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

FivePennyKnits said:


> Such delightful patterns! I am sure there are some very happy dolls and delighted "mamas" as well


Thank You. Yes, many happy girls and Mums out there.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Thank You

Pattern is The book I used for some was;
More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies (BK27) by Vicki Moodie. Craft Moods Publication.
and others are my own.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> My dear, your work is beautiful. Blessings, Dorothy


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> Have you really made "millions"?????? LOL
> 
> Do you knit for charity? These are all beautiful. I can think of so many mothers who would cherish receiving a set for their own child.
> 
> ...


Hello MaryAnn,

I would be very close, if not over the million count! With all the different things I make!

Yes, I do knit for charity too. I also knit for family and friends. I sew for charity too!

I have made a huge amount for my nieces, which have been kept and now their children are using them, and new additions, of course!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

mishalewandowski said:


> Real cute sets-luckey babies.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

dottie2 said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, pictures are big!
> ...


Thank You. Add yes, agree, easier to see with the bigger picture.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> I like the larger pictures you can see them better. They are all beautiful. I love the lavender one. Happy knitting/crocheting.


Thank You. Yes, I love that one too! I hope your are enjoying your knitting/crocheting.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Ellencat said:


> very nice patterns.Do you have the web site.As I love making doll clothes too


Thank You and I do not have a web site. I just haven't got around to it!
Glad you enjoy making doll clothes too, I love the kids faces and the comments I receive just make you smile!

Happy Knitting


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

kdamato55 said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You all.
> ...


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Granny G said:


> Very nice work!! Welcome to picture sharing :thumbup:


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

MimiPat said:


> Those outifts are adorable!I was just thinking about making my granddaughters, who are 6 and 7, hats for winter. Those are adorable. How many stitches would you start off with for the larger size? Is there a pattern I could follow to fit them?
> Pat


Hi Pat,
Thank You.

Do you want a hat pattern for the girls or their dolls?

What yarn are you using?

There is a pattern in;
More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies (BK27) by Vicki Moodie. Craft Moods Publication, but for my own designs I don't have patterns. I just make up as I go, depending on yarn and needles!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Angel Star said:


> These are so pretty, and it would be a lucky baby to get any of them.
> 
> Angel


Thank You angel


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

chrisboldo said:


> very cute, nice work.....
> Thanks for sharing with us
> 
> Chrisboldo
> Central TX


Thank You Chrisboldo


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Dentalknitter said:


> Absolutely darling! You can see the love you put into these. Keep up the great work.


Thank You. Yes, I love doing them.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> Darling!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Johnna said:


> You do lovely work!
> Johnna


Thank You Johnna


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Carolynjune3 said:


> I am in awe of the work you have done on these beautiful things. Like the rest where can I get the patterns for babies. I love them all. God Bless you.
> 
> Carolynjune


Hi Carolynjune,

Thank You.

Some are from The book I used for some was;
More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies (BK27) by Vicki Moodie. Craft Moods Publication.
Others are my own.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

gina said:


> They are the cutest things. What do you do with them...Sell them?


Hi Gina,

Thank You

I make for family and friends. Some I sell, then buy more yarn to make more. Or sell and make items for charity.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

puppi said:


> I love the work you have completed. Is there anyway I can get the patterns for these doll clothes. I would love to make these for my two adorable granddaughters. I live in Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario, Canada.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Puppi


Thank You. Book was The book I used for some was;
More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies (BK27) by Vicki Moodie. Craft Moods Publication.
Others are my own design.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

brendaf1964 said:


> so very sweet!!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, pictures are big!
> ...


Hello,
Thank You. When I first saw how big the pictures were, I thought "Oh no" how do I fix, but iy has all worked out and people can see.

In fluffy just the same as if it was yarn, but I work in fluffy or feather yarn. Nothing different. With this fluffy not worth doing a traditional rib, you can not see it, so garter st is fine. People say it's hard to work in fluffy and if you drop a stitch, forget it, start again, because you just can't see it to pick up. But I have done many things in fluffy and eyelash with no problems.

I hope this has helped!
Happy Knitting.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Oh my, what adorable outfits. Really nice work. Love the coral girl set.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

determined_to-knit said:


> Your baby doll sets are so pretty!!! Such lovely colors and patterns!!! Your technique is superbulous!!!! Thank you for sharing your beautiful creations with us!!!


Thank You. Love your member name!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

diana999 said:


> very very cute, you do lovely work
> 
> thanks for the pics
> 
> diana


Thank You diana


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

thirwoodnana said:


> I am speachless. Everyone of those are so adorable.It almost makes me wish I was a little girl again.


Thank You. Yes, if I could go back in time I would too!

Funny thing is, I have had only boys. So the girls in the family get really spoilt! Maybe one day, I may have a granddaughter! And do you think she will be spoilt!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> ADORABLE!!!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

deshka said:


> They are all so sweet, I just love looking at the larger pictures, well, most any of them, yours were very easy to see details. I can't see the tiny pictures and feel like I am missing something.


Thank You and I am glad the bigger pictures worked!
Happy Knitting


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> They are beautiful! Especially the purple one! Great job.
> 
> JanetLee


Thank You JanetLee


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

craftilady said:


> Love the sets. Where did you get the pattern?


Thank You.
I purchased in a craft store here in Australia.

Titled: More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies (BK27) by Vicki Moodie. Craft Moods Publication.

And some I have just sat and knitted up.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Leonora said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > Leonora said:
> ...


The the outfit and colour. Great job!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Justine said:


> Those are so beautiful, so cute, so darling. I love them all, especially the pink set and the blue set with the varigated trim. Great job.


Thank You Justine


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> so pretty


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

wyobttrfly said:


> these are delightful!! good work!!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

lalitha said:


> Every outfit is so lovely.love them all


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

i knit said:


> i love all of them what wonderful work you do, the pink & blue twins ones are my fav!


Thank You. I love the twins one too.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Sophie5 said:


> Beautiful work, wish I had the time to make it all....


Thank You. I am always knitting or making something! I just need more hours in the day! LOL Like everyone else!


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

What beautifull work.I like the size of pics.Easier to see


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> Your outfits are just gorgeous! You do beautiful work. I hope that you will show us more of what you have made. Thank you for the name of the book for the patterns.


Hello,

Your welcome. And yes, I will put up some more. I will try later, but me sitting here, my needles are idle! LOL


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> TabathaJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Your outfits are just gorgeous! You do beautiful work. I hope that you will show us more of what you have made. Thank you for the name of the book for the patterns.
> ...


The book is: More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies (BK27) by Vicki Moodie. Craft Moods Publication.
Others are ones I have just made up.


----------



## theladyinblue (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> Very cute outfits. You make such cute things. I hope some little girl out there loves them.


Thank You.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Aine said:


> Amazing your work is out of this world i could gaze all day in wonder at it. happydays,


WOW! Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

bichon said:


> Love them hope you can share the patterns!!!!!


Thank You

Pattern book is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies (BK27) by Vicki Moodie. Craft Moods Publication.
others are ones I have had up. Sorry, no patterns for them. I don't write patterns, but after this thread, I should look into it.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

emkay said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply and I will look for Vicki Moodies book.
> You are very talented, I have never been brave enough to make up patterns cause I hate pulling anything undone :thumbdown:


Hello,
Your Welcome. Thank You.

Give it a go! I usually try it with bits and pieces, so not a lot lost if it doesn't work, then make changes if need on the next one. The girls in the family get these ones too, and lucky they don't notice any problems!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

kim_collar said:


> Cute!!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

theladyinblue said:


> Nice work


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello,

I have tried to reply to all comments.

If I have missed any, I am sorry.

I need to go through the message box, then pick up my needles! They must be feeling very unloved at present! LOL

Will show some more pictures soon!

Happy Knitting all.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,
I was hoping to make hats like you made for the dolls for the girls ages 6 and 7. I usually use a light worsted weight yarn. I haven't found a hat I really like yet and I have made a few. The doll hat is so cute! I have never made my own pattern. I have to follow one. You are such a beautiful knitter!!
Thanks for responding. 
Pat


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Your work is sooooooooooo beautiful.


----------



## knitter2heart (Apr 26, 2011)

I think those outfits are so lovely that I would not dare to post anything I have done---I can't remember ever seeing such beautiful outfits--WOW is all I can say


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

MimiPat said:


> Hi,
> I was hoping to make hats like you made for the dolls for the girls ages 6 and 7. I usually use a light worsted weight yarn. I haven't found a hat I really like yet and I have made a few. The doll hat is so cute! I have never made my own pattern. I have to follow one. You are such a beautiful knitter!!
> Thanks for responding.
> Pat


Hello again Pat,

I am not sure as to the different yarn. I am in Australia and use an 8 ply yarn on 4mm needles.

Not sure about what it would be with your yarn.

Will send you a private message with more.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > endless creations said:
> ...


Sorry meant to write Love the outfit and colour! Great job!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

aunt lee said:


> What beautifull work.I like the size of pics.Easier to see


Thank You.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

babybop said:


> Your work is sooooooooooo beautiful.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

knitter2heart said:


> I think those outfits are so lovely that I would not dare to post anything I have done---I can't remember ever seeing such beautiful outfits--WOW is all I can say


Thank You

Please post a picture of your items too! I would love to see what you have made. Remember "We all have talent"

Happy Knitting


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love them all very nice work, The purple is great thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Love the outfits! Beautiful Knitting.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

samazon said:


> Love them all very nice work, The purple is great thanks for sharing :thumbup:


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

elainjoyce said:


> Love the outfits! Beautiful Knitting.


Thank You


----------



## Flomayknit (Mar 12, 2011)

Those are absolutely precious! What wonderful work you do!!


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2011)

lovely work


----------



## bridie hackett (Aug 11, 2011)

how can i get the dolls patterns


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Flomayknit said:


> Those are absolutely precious! What wonderful work you do!!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Didi said:


> lovely work


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

bridie hackett said:


> how can i get the dolls patterns


Hello,

Try a do a google search for the book title.

Only some in this book, the others are my own and sorry I do not have patterns.


----------



## SusieQ3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thankyou for the reply. I will try to buy the book. You have encouraged me to have a go at my oen designs also!!! xx


----------



## snowy (Jul 19, 2011)

These are just gorgeous. Can I get these patterns from a web site? my grand daughters would love them. I got info of some lovley ladies about where to find knitted Barbie patterns and they loved those.
Thank you,
Linda (Newcastle)


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

SusieQ3 said:


> Thankyou for the reply. I will try to buy the book. You have encouraged me to have a go at my oen designs also!!! xx


Hello,

Your Welcome and good on you. Give it a go! It's not as hard as you may think. Please take a photo and show us what you make.

Happy Knitting


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

snowy said:


> These are just gorgeous. Can I get these patterns from a web site? my grand daughters would love them. I got info of some lovley ladies about where to find knitted Barbie patterns and they loved those.
> Thank you,
> Linda (Newcastle)


Hi Linda,

I don't think these patterns would be able from a website. I think it would be only purchase the pattern book. But many patterns that you can purchase out there! And my designs, sorry, I don't do patterns. I scribble notes, that I find hard to read if I pick up again!

Yes, there are a heap of Barbie patterns free on the web.
Good Luck and Happy Knitting


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi: are these the size for american girls bitty baby. i love them and our 4 year old grand will be getting 1 this sept. you have great skill and the colors are very pretty.


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

wow what a great job I also liked your color combinations I think I will probably use some of them .good job


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh,they are so lovely.Takes me back to when I was eight and knit such things for my dolls, and the feeling of dressing them in their new outfits.Pity I got rid of them all,but just as well,as I have four grandsons.Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

WOW!!! I am amazed at such talent. You do such lovely work. I wish I could do this kind of work. I crochet and am in the process of teaching myself to knit, but it is SLOW going as I dont have the kind of time to devote to it. I am also not as good with the crochet just yet, I really need to find someone close to me, that can help.
I have watched a few videos on line but I find I am more comfortable when I have some one to walk me through things I dont quit understand


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful work! I love the big pics.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

bonbarnie said:


> hi: are these the size for american girls bitty baby. i love them and our 4 year old grand will be getting 1 this sept. you have great skill and the colors are very pretty.


Hello,

Sorry, I am not sure of the size of the bitty baby. This doll is a Baby Born 17 inches in height. Someone else may come and be able to help with sizing.

Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

MICKMAR said:


> wow what a great job I also liked your color combinations I think I will probably use some of them .good job


Hello,

Thank You. So many colour combinations available, that is my hardest part, choosing colours!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Shirley123 said:


> Oh,they are so lovely.Takes me back to when I was eight and knit such things for my dolls, and the feeling of dressing them in their new outfits.Pity I got rid of them all,but just as well,as I have four grandsons.Keep up the good work!!


Hello,

Thank You. Shame you did get rid of them, but there is only so many things you can keep!

You would be busy knitting for the boys anyway! I need to knit one of my boys a jumper, I haven't started it yet.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> WOW!!! I am amazed at such talent. You do such lovely work. I wish I could do this kind of work. I crochet and am in the process of teaching myself to knit, but it is SLOW going as I dont have the kind of time to devote to it. I am also not as good with the crochet just yet, I really need to find someone close to me, that can help.
> I have watched a few videos on line but I find I am more comfortable when I have some one to walk me through things I dont quit understand


Hello,
Thank You. Just keep those needles going! Take your time and before too long I'm sure you will surprise yourself! Love to see what you make.
I don't crochet, I have done a few things but I don't do it for a long time and forget. Rather knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

raelkcol said:


> Beautiful work! I love the big pics.


Thank You


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

They are beautiful!!Your work is lovely!!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

lovehomemade said:


> They are beautiful!!Your work is lovely!!


Thank You.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

What wonderful work. I always love anything that contains a bit of eyelash. Well done.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> What wonderful work. I always love anything that contains a bit of eyelash. Well done.


Thank You. Yes, I love the eyelash yarn too!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Everything is so BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are gorgeous. xx


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

babybop said:


> Everything is so BEAUTIFUL.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Ellie2438 said:


> They are gorgeous. xx


Thank You


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I love each and every one of them, great work!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Shirley123 said:


> Oh,they are so lovely.Takes me back to when I was eight and knit such things for my dolls, and the feeling of dressing them in their new outfits.Pity I got rid of them all,but just as well,as I have four grandsons.Keep up the good work!!


grandsons are nice too! If you could find an amigurami pattern for Angry Birds or for Finn or Sponge Bob, they would love it as much as a granddaughter would love doll clothes!


----------



## Issibee (Oct 4, 2011)

I am a first time granny to twin girls, please share your patterns, if possible, I am sure the twins will love to dress their dollies with these lovely outfits.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

so fabulous


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Pauline said:


> I love each and every one of them, great work!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Shirley123 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh,they are so lovely.Takes me back to when I was eight and knit such things for my dolls, and the feeling of dressing them in their new outfits.Pity I got rid of them all,but just as well,as I have four grandsons.Keep up the good work!!
> ...


Ha Ha Good point!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Issibee said:


> I am a first time granny to twin girls, please share your patterns, if possible, I am sure the twins will love to dress their dollies with these lovely outfits.


Thank You.

The pattern book is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie

Sorry I can not post or share patterns.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Muddyann said:


> so fabulous


Thank You Muddyann


----------



## louisenicole (Oct 31, 2011)

So cute


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

louisenicole said:


> So cute


Thank You


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

so cute. I made a doll pattern once and even if it is smaller still lots of work.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Really nice.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

ladystarshine said:


> so cute. I made a doll pattern once and even if it is smaller still lots of work.


Thank You. I just love knitting these!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Lotty said:


> Really nice.


Thanks Lotty


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i couldnt pick one there all beautiful your work is outstanding!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

i knit said:


> i couldnt pick one there all beautiful your work is outstanding!


Thank You


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

They are all beautiful I can't pick a favorite. I'm leaning toware the Lavender.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

lponsford said:


> They are all beautiful I can't pick a favorite. I'm leaning toware the Lavender.


Thank You


----------



## AmeliaM35 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

